# Would like to hear from D-types how Mike's tapes helped you.



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi everyone,I have been on the IBS BB for a little while, but don't think I have posted here. I have had IBS for about 4 years now, or at least that's when I got the official diagnosis. But really I think I've struggled with it off and on for most of my life. I have been having a D flare-up for a little over 2 months now, set off by a nasty stomach flu (which my hubby got too, so it WAS the stomach flu). I am getting much better with several supplements, and don't really have D anymore, but my diet is still quite restricted. "Normally" I have been mostly C, but get D flare-ups too.The thing is, even though my D is mostly better, I still get that terrible anxiety feeling every morning upon awakening, and have an extreme urge to "go". I have been taking very low doses of St. John's Wort and that is somewhat helpful. I do NOT want to go on any real anti-anxiety or anti-depressents! I am also seeing a therapist (Cognitive Behavioral Therapy), and that has been very helpful too, and so are the books I'm reading (relaxation, worry-control etc.). I am very seriously considering ordering and doing Mike's tapes, and was wondering if any of you D-types would be willing to share your experiences with the tapes. How they helped you, if the D went away, and how long it took before that happened etc. Any other info/experiences/opinions also welcome.Thank you so much in advance,Edith


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Edith, There are lots of posts here on this forum telling about how the hypnotherapy sessions have helped us. To sum up for you though, I have had IBS for 15 years, D was almost every day, lasting for several hours, after completion of the sessions, I gradually improved to only a few D episodes now and then lasting for less time. For me and for many on the BB, the improvement was gradual and subtle, and took place after the sessins were done. For others, they saw improvement within the first few weeks. Everyone is different, but Mike's hypnotherapy sessions have been the most successful therapy to date, has been researched, and he has had over 2000 IBSers do the program with 80-90% improvement or better, and since it is a complementary therapy, it can be used along with other treatments and medications. To find out more, read the other threads in this forum, and you will learn about others' successes, and also go to Mike's site:ibsaudioprogram.comHope this helps you a bit. Most people who have completed the program highly recommend it. Be sure to read Eric's story also, as he has had IBS for 30 years since he was a child, and has been greatly improved by Mike's program. Good luck to you!







~ Marilyn


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Edith, I'm on day 75 of the program. I'm C/D type. I have seen a great reduction in my pain symptom & just recently have noticed an improvement with the C/D. It is slight but I'm hopeful the improvement will continue. The one thing that is a marked change is when I have D I no longer have the extreme urgency, like I have more time to get to the can. The Thread entitled "CBT Hypnotherapy Successes" is filled with posts from people who have gotten relief using hypno. link (I'm hoping.......







The hypnotherapy hasn't done a thing for my technical abilities







) http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum11/HTML/000017.html Hope this helps







BQ


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

It sounds like you're on track. I would not dismiss the meds so quickly. For IBS the dosages are extremely low, and some people have found relief from these meds.CBT is good, and hypnotherapy is an excellent supplement to CBT. I strongly recommend it.The link to my IBS story and success is: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum11/HTML/000017.html AZ


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

IBS-D for 11 years. I'm still on Lotronex(I'm so thankful to God) but even on that Iwould have "panic attacks" in stores, espe-cially the grocery store. I thought thetapes might improve that. I still have someproblems shopping, but since the tapes I'mbetter able to cope. Sometimes I can getthrough without any problems. Other timesI start to panic and I work through it. Icouldn't work through it before. I hope tocontinue improving. I'm finished with thetapes, however I listen every now and thenas suggested.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jennifer7, I am glad they helped you out Jennifer, if you could post that in the success thread that would be great. Success to me means real improvement in IBS and I believe you will see continued improvement. For me it is hard to put my finger on everything it helped with, but I am thrilled what it did for my severe IBS personally and am very happy to see it has had such positive results for so many people, of course not everyone or it would be the cure, but for a lot of people it can do a number on their IBS.Edith, here is another website to look at from a top IBS researcher. The more information on it the better it is to understand what it can do for IBS. www.ibshypnosis.com ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Thanks for the responses. And Eric, thank you for that link, I haven't had the time to read it all carefully, but it looks very interesting, so I definitely will, I saved all the articles on my hard-drive.I think I will order the tapes next week. Since all my students just paid me this week, I think it's the right time. Otherwise I'll probably wait until next month when more money comes in (I hate draining my savings account). From all the success stories I've read on the other thread also, it seems like it'll be really worth the expense. I am doing some autogenic training exercises from a book I'm reading, and they're really helpful. So that gives me hope that I may be a good candidate for hypnotherapy.Thanks again,Edith


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2001)

Hi All,Thanks for all your comments.Edith, if I can help let me know.Best RegardsMike


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump an oldie but goodie


----------

